# 7 1/4" thin kerf blade for your table saw.



## davidmicraig

I would be a little careful when using this item on the tablesaw. This one is designed for demolition work for contractors using a handheld circular saw. It can cut through non-ferrous metals and nails the thin metals that usually destroy wood blades. The difference in sound you hear is probably attributed to the RPM change due to the blade being smaller than the usual 10 inch model. From what I read on the HD website, this would be a great blade for framing work and cutting out new openings for doors and windows. When you get one of the thin kerfs designed for the larger saw, you will definitely have an awesome demolition blade for your circular


----------

